# برنامج ninos 3.87 مع الكراك شغال مائة بالمئة



## ksaid (28 ديسمبر 2010)

البرنامج هنا من الموقع الاصلي
http://www.iprocam.com/download/setup-ninos-387.exe
الكراك مع المرفقات


----------



## أبا موسى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك أخي. لكن لاحظت أن واجهة استخدامه باللغة الفرنسية.
أولاً هل يوجد لديك باللغة الانكليزية؟
و ثانياً هل هو برنامج cam أم برنامج للتحكم بالماكينة مثل Mach3?


----------



## ksaid (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أبا موسى قال:


> شكراً لك أخي. لكن لاحظت أن واجهة استخدامه باللغة الفرنسية.
> أولاً هل يوجد لديك باللغة الانكليزية؟
> و ثانياً هل هو برنامج cam أم برنامج للتحكم بالماكينة مثل Mach3?[/QUOT
> السلام عليكم نعم فيه عدة لغات تستطيع جعله انجليزي
> وهو برنامج تستطيع الرسم به و الحفر به مثل الماك ايضا فهو شامل للحفر و الرسم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد المغربي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز

جاري التحميل والتجربه

والله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## aladdin_2005 (4 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله بكل خير


----------



## حسن-12 (5 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميل


----------



## zoubirelec (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا لكن كيف اعلم انه الكراك عمل عمله.


----------



## tee33_33 (5 فبراير 2011)

thnxx


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للبرنامج تم التحميل وان شاء الله يتم تجربته بعد ما انشئ السي ان سي


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور شغال 100/100


----------

